# Megan's {Newfie} first snow fall



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

Megan's first snow fall, :thumbup: And oh boy my baby really loves Snow :lol: 
she tried to get Bruce and Poppy out to play, but Bruce doesn't like it :frown: it to much like water.
Secretly I think I was more excited about Megan seeing the snow than even the trips the beach to see the sea


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely dog.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

What a pretty girl, how old is she now?


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Lovely dog.


Thank you Nicky10 



Thorne said:


> What a pretty girl, how old is she now?


Thanks Thorne, Megan is nearly 8 months now and growing up fast :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous girl growing fast :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It is what they were bred for. Mine like to sleep in it and come in looking like big snowmen


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Megan is gorgeous. Newfies are beautiful dogs.


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

wow cant believe she is only 8 months, she is gorgeous. some great pics too.:thumbup:


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

new westie owner said:


> Gorgeous girl growing fast :thumbup:


Thanks new westie owner 



newfiesmum said:


> It is what they were bred for. Mine like to sleep in it and come in looking like big snowmen


Wow your newfies are gorgeous newfiesmum



DogLover1981 said:


> Megan is gorgeous. Newfies are beautiful dogs.


Thanks DogLover1981



reido said:


> wow cant believe she is only 8 months, she is gorgeous. some great pics too.:thumbup:


Thank you reido


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kayspack said:


> Wow your newfies are gorgeous newfiesmum


Thanks. They know they are! Spoilt rotten


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

They are lovely pics,im so jealous lol,its one of my aims to have a newfie,
Megan is beautiful!


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> They are lovely pics,im so jealous lol,its one of my aims to have a newfie,
> Megan is beautiful!


Thanks Bearpaw, She is a real darling, and so laid back for a puppy,


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's so gorgeous, great snow pics! I was the same when Maddy saw snow for the first time, she was like a kid in a sweet shop, so high and happy!


----------

